# How to get rid of skunk smell



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Been reading this over and over tonight: How to Get Rid Of Skunk Smell and I feel like I am missing something! lol

Trapped my first skunk tonight and dispatched it in the cage. He sprayed 3-4 times before I could get him dispatched which is no big deal... BUT.... now the whole house smells like him.

Personally i love the smell. I have skunk essence out in the shed and walking out there is like heaven to me. Yea, i might be sick... but anyway....

Anyone know of any other tricks for getting rid of skunk smell? Nothing in the house has been sprayed but that smell clings to everything as if it WERE sprayed. Yum! lol

Nicole is about to kill me though... for her... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Move! Lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There's something wrong with your nose Chris!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We've used Odormute (might be two words) before. Personally I like the skunk smell over that stuff. We had to use it on our car upholstery when the wife hit a skunk with the windows WIDE open. It did work. Took a couple applications. One good thing is it doesn't stain fabric or anything like that like peroxide does. Good luck.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

As long as its not too strong I too like the smell. Standing over it dispatching it would probably give me a headache. Good luck deodorizing the home.


----------

